# Bjorn Queens



## MGBee (May 25, 2004)

I also purchased 1 queen (Italian) from Bjorn last fall to see how his bees work in the south.

So far, so good. I am looking forward to evaluating her this spring.

Bjorn gave quick service, excellent packaging and even included basic directions for installing her.

Thanks, Bjorn.

Merry Christmas, all!
Miles


----------

